# Your advice on package offered



## japo64 (May 3, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I have been offered a package to work in Dubai and I would like to know you could tell me weather we will be doing fine or I need to re-negotiate something.

we are a family of 4 with two kids 8 & 10.

base salary = AED 320,000
school fees = AED 70,000 for both kids
car allownace = AED 2,300/month
house allowance = 3 br villa + utilities + municipal & agent fees
medical insurance = for all of us
return ticket = once a year on economy class for the whole family
bonus = based on financial results of company + personal performance (up to a mx o 35% of base salary)

Could you also recomend an arear where to rent and what schools are best? I will working in Jebel Ali area.

Thanks in advance for your reply


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

If you're working in Jebel Ali I would suggest looking for accommodation in Jebel Ali. Since they're providing a 3 bdr villa doesn't that mean that they'll decide where? The school allowance might not be enough for 2 school-aged children...I would budget for at least an additional 10,000-try negotiating that.

I think the salary is _ok_, but whether it's appropriate for your skills and credentials I can't say. Doable for a family of 4? If you are moving to the UAE w/ loads of debt back home it can certainly restrict things. Those that are relatively debt free can save on that and take regular holidays, but it all depends on how expensive your tastes are. It's a hard question to answer, as you'll notice from this board that many people are offered much less than that and manage to survive. Since your housing is covered (plus utilities), most of your school fees are covered, and you have enough money for a decent car, the next biggest chunk of your salary will go to food and entertainment. Hope that helps.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you will be fine on that package, well done.


----------



## japo64 (May 3, 2008)

cairogal said:


> If you're working in Jebel Ali I would suggest looking for accommodation in Jebel Ali. Since they're providing a 3 bdr villa doesn't that mean that they'll decide where? The school allowance might not be enough for 2 school-aged children...I would budget for at least an additional 10,000-try negotiating that.
> 
> I think the salary is _ok_, but whether it's appropriate for your skills and credentials I can't say. Doable for a family of 4? If you are moving to the UAE w/ loads of debt back home it can certainly restrict things. Those that are relatively debt free can save on that and take regular holidays, but it all depends on how expensive your tastes are. It's a hard question to answer, as you'll notice from this board that many people are offered much less than that and manage to survive. Since your housing is covered (plus utilities), most of your school fees are covered, and you have enough money for a decent car, the next biggest chunk of your salary will go to food and entertainment. Hope that helps.


Thanks for your valuable input.
They've told the villa could be either on Springs or Garden View Villa.
I have no debt back home and have a nice house i can rent so plan to save some money from the base salary plus the rental back home.
Which schools would be appropiate and close to the area I might leave?
we do a lot of cooking at home and once a week go out for dinning.
What decent car do you think I could get? I like the RAV 4 or an Outlander, is that money enough?

Cheers and thanks again


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> you will be fine on that package, well done.


I agree
Well done 
That amount should be fine for schooling (for the majority of schools here)
Great that they will supply housing, and not just an amount.
Jebel Ali is a huge area....
Perhaps a villa in Garden View Villas (behind Ibn Battuta shopping mall),Arabian Ranches/Meadows, Springs or Lakes.

All of these areas are driveable to Jebel Ali. (I would worry about schools 1st, then try and find somewhere to live 2nd)...primary age schooling has the biggest wait lists...so I would get onto that now.

Again..congratulations


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Are you British? Jebel Ali has a good school w/ English national curriculum...been in operation for ages. Springs....maybe someone else on the board can jump in, but isn't Dubai International academy (IB) located near there? Also a good school.

I can't comment on the prices of those models, but 2nd hand cars are a good deal. Your transportation allowance is a decent chunk. I think that salary will go far given your situation. Good luck!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You can try Jebel Ali school (in the village)...but I believe the wait lists have closed there 
Regent school
Jess Arabian Ranches
Greenfield ? school (the Green Community)
Wellington


Lots of schools around....its a matter of space


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I can recommend the Regent, my daughter is there and loves it.


----------



## japo64 (May 3, 2008)

It appears to be that most of the schools have long waiting lists.

I have applied to several of them and so far we have only managed to get applications acknowledged but not guaranteed places.

Just have to be patient and wait for the WL to clear I guess.






Geordie Armani said:


> I can recommend the Regent, my daughter is there and loves it.


----------



## japo64 (May 3, 2008)

Hi guys

Took a bit longer to get here but finally I have signed the contract and have arrived to Dubai 3 days ago.

We managed to get places at GEMS Wellington Primary close to Shangri-La hotel. I also visited GEMS Wellington International and like it this but they have no places for the time. Will check later on September.

Today I took a tour with relocation company and they showed me around few places where to rent a villa. We went to :

1) AR-Al Reem: 3BR + study house. It looked small and the garden was undone.
2) Meadows 8: 4BR + maid. Nice house but bigger from what we need and pricey. The place looks nicer than AR and closer to school.
3) Springs 3: 3BR + study + maid. SemiD and size just fine for us. Garden done with irrigation system. Asking price AED 290k.
4) JBR: we visited one 3BR + maid apartment. Views are nice, but smaller in size compared to houses of course. Price went for AED 230k.

I will stay for another 3 weeks for final induction and then go back to my country, get the family and finally make the move mid August.

Unfortunately my driving license can't be swapped here so I will have to go for the 20 classes and test. A pain in the .....really.

Could you please advise on places where we could have a look on second hand appliances of good quality?

One more question and a silly one: do you know a good male barber? I need a hair cut urgently!!

Many thanks for your all your help.


----------



## Talisman (Apr 6, 2008)

We too have our kids enrolled @ GWPS, it looks a great school, we had a quick look round and know someone who send their kids there too and rate it.

We visited Jebel Ali primary also and unfortunately they have closed their wait list, and they are very long.

The only other schools that had places at the time (a couple of weeks ago), depending on the school year also, were Winchester School and Regent. Although even back then Regent were becomming full also.


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome to Dubai. Careful with the new arragements regarding the roads going on in the Springs etc.


----------

